# I'm Frickin Bored!!



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear ya....they called for a couple inches....I almost have 7-8" of this white stuff :doh: and we were going to shoot tonight but the shoot has been nixed 

Then UPS has screwed up AGAIN so my limbs are sitting in one of their buildings so I can't even change my limbs and put my spirals on


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

But I did get the video of Reo and Shane up on Facebook...doing some pics now


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Stir Crazy 3D, I might open my 9yd indoor super garage range. I think Prag is in hiding.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey hornet which cam's is on your hoyt now???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C2s


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

those c2's are my favorite that's what on my pro-elite,, I got spirals on my contender elite,, but if I could I would put c2's on it in a second,,just alot easier to shoot,,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C2s are ok....you can put C2s on the VE.

Spirals are a much better cam IMO....I can get weak on C2s.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Im doing ok with the spirals but it takes a little time,,I made a smaller draw stop peg which gave me just a little bigger valley,,but it still has the great solid wall,, and takes off like a rocket,,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

under rotate the cams a touch and it will give you a bit more valley.....but your still going to have less then with the C2s. You may just want to turn it down a couple lbs


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for the tip,,I will rotate the cams a little but I cant turn down the pounds,, all I shoot is 3d and need to stay close to 280fps,, Im only shooting 62lbs now,,this contender is alot faster than my pro


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dropping to 60 is only gonna drop you a few fps....maybe 5 or so. you can even throw on some Tru ball speed balls and get all of that back :wink:

But I would rather have the bow shoot and feel the way I want it then worry about a few fps. :wink:


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah your right I should have bought 60lb limbs insted of 70lbs but with my new peg it feels great,, those stinger's also help alot,,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

70 lbs :doh: one of these days you chewies will wake up and realize you don't need 70lbs for 3D....unless you shooting 2712s or something. :wink:


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

when I ordered my pro-elite with 60lbs xt3000 limbs shooting a 360gr x-cutter all I could ever get out of it was 272fps,, so when I ordered my contender I was going to get all the speed I wanted,, I just didn't think it was going to be that much faster,,,and yes Im just a 28" draw,,


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

We got about 6" at my house yesterday, but it turned to freezing rain about 11 last night. Now we have a nice layer of ice over snow. It's not even good for the kids to play in.

I put 4 bows on the draw board today to take measurements, tweaked on sights, and organized all my archery stuff and cleaned up my office. I need to make some adjustments to three bows, but I have no press....I guess I'll build some 3D arrows after the kids are in bed. We played wii for a while and watched the Star Trek movie this afternoon.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lzeplin said:


> when I ordered my pro-elite with 60lbs xt3000 limbs shooting a 360gr x-cutter all I could ever get out of it was 272fps,, so when I ordered my contender I was going to get all the speed I wanted,, I just didn't think it was going to be that much faster,,,and yes Im just a 28" draw,,


272 is plenty for ASA....the difference on target between that and 280 is pretty small actually :wink:

heck speed balls would have got you to 280 

but yes the CE and UE are much faster...even more so with spirals.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Same story here in Va Chad. We've got about a foot of that white crap outside and it's still comin' down. The spirals I had ordered for my newest toy were due to show up today and the mail didn't run so I can't even play with setting that up. The roads are nasty as well so that rules out X Hunter coming over to play in the basement.......this sux!!!!


----------



## ALLEN66 (Jan 15, 2009)

We have 2 to 3 feet here in WNY and we have an outdoor winter 3D league on sundays so you folks need to toughen up a little. You should all set one up it's a blast.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

ALLEN66 said:


> We have 2 to 3 feet here in WNY and we have an outdoor winter 3D league on sundays so you folks need to toughen up a little. You should all set one up it's a blast.



We're shooting 3D here tomorrow!

The problem in TN is that we don't get snow often enough for the state to really be prepared. We have one or two plows per county and only a few roads are plowed. So we just hunker down until it melts. It's only 4 or 5 days in a heavy snow year


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

3dshooter80 said:


> OK, so the gound is covered with all this white stuff and I don't want to get out and tear up my vehicle. All I can think about is putting arrow in the X-ring over at Durham County wildlife club when it gets warm.
> Anybody else going stir crazy sitting at home?? Hey Prag, you found a replacement for the Lizard yet??




NOPE, it was 68deg here yesterday and bow season does'nt end til Feb-28!!!......:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ALLEN66 (Jan 15, 2009)

JayMc said:


> We're shooting 3D here tomorrow!
> 
> The problem in TN is that we don't get snow often enough for the state to really be prepared. We have one or two plows per county and only a few roads are plowed. So we just hunker down until it melts. It's only 4 or 5 days in a heavy snow year


Two weeks ago it was -7 degrees F at the shoot and we still had a good time! The shoots rotate between 4 local clubs so the terraine and snow conditions vary. It's a 13 week league.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

lasporstman... you suck!! I am so jealous, especially of the fact that bow season is still in for you. Maybe I will plan a winter trip next year to hunt with you!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

it's tuff....even when you have a range. I parked my truck in the shop last night as I'd been hearing a grinding noise which I thought was brakes...turned out it was a wheel bearing so I had to get one of the local guys with a 4x4 to do a parts run for me.....the range was down all day.....maybe tomorrow:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Anybody making a run to Mac's tomorrow let me know. I don't have a car that will make in the snow. :sad: Mac, how the new bow shooting. I have been working with mine tonight and have most of the bugs worked out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ALLEN66 said:


> We have 2 to 3 feet here in WNY and we have an outdoor winter 3D league on sundays so you folks need to toughen up a little. You should all set one up it's a blast.


If we actually carried about 3D yeah....maybe. 

But since we are in the field forum....if we go outside to shoot in the cold and snow it sure as hell isn't gonna be at rubber deer at 30yds :doh:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I had 9" drifts against the garage. I've been shoveling the garage free so I can get out today and my wife can get out tomorrow. I remembered why I live in the south :doh:

Church was even cancelled this morning and we baptists NEVER cancel a meeting


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

My Cummins powered Dodge got me to the range yesterday for a solid practice session. And I taught my girlfriend how to do 360s and 180s in the office max parking lot! I love driving in challenging situations.


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*rut*



3dshooter80 said:


> lasporstman... you suck!! I am so jealous, especially of the fact that bow season is still in for you. Maybe I will plan a winter trip next year to hunt with you!!




The deer are in rut down here.Im at work this weekend and was geting reports from the field yesterday and today of HEAVY chaising going on.....Im game what do you have to offer for a swap?????.....I also have a place in Arkansas 25 miles south of STUTTGART!!!!......You can check it out at ....www.ganderlakelodge.com......Scroll all the way down,im the fella with the deer.


----------



## ALLEN66 (Jan 15, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> If we actually carried about 3D yeah....maybe.
> 
> But since we are in the field forum....if we go outside to shoot in the cold and snow it sure as hell isn't gonna be at rubber deer at 30yds :doh:


The word you were lookin for is "cared" and yeah, I didn,t pay attention to the fact that it is the "field foum" since you already made a post mentioning 
3D. What's the a big deal? Where do you get a rubber deer? Appears as though your type of archery is superior so everyone should probably bow to you from now on, correct?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ALLEN66 said:


> The word you were lookin for is "cared" and yeah, I didn,t pay attention to the fact that it is the "field foum" since you already made a post mentioning
> 3D. What's the a big deal? Where do you get a rubber deer? Appears as though your type of archery is superior so everyone should probably bow to you from now on, correct?


Oh yeah.....It is :chortle:

The reference I made carries over to ALL target aspects....it was about limb lbs :wink:

The big deal.....isn't really a big deal....but this is the FIELD forum....we shoot FIELD here.....therefore most myself included don't care as much if at all about 3D......

we get our rubber deer from the same places everyone else does.......

Do I think field is superior.......it is a different type of target archery.....and yes I do think it is superior that's why I shoot it instead of 3D. I shoot what I like and prefer. If I liked 3D more or thought it was a better form of TARGET archery then I wouldn't have stopped shooting 3D. :wink:

bow down to me.....dude come in the field forum crying because we prefer a different form of target archery.......the rubber deer forum is a couple tabs up the board. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

This is going to be worth watching!:behindsof


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not really :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I think it's over :confused3:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I think it's over :confused3:


But 3DShooter80 is still bored. Probably should have took him up on his offer to pick up the "apple" for me.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I got some range time in already today, boredom has been avoided for now!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> I got some range time in already today, boredom has been avoided for now!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hkJL6wRBE8&feature=related


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hkjl6wrbe8&feature=related


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hkjl6wrbe8&feature=related


:roflmao:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*3dshooter80*

Don't worry. Prag's just jealous because he doesn't have the time to shoot ALL the archery he wants:wink: However, since he "killed" his lizard he better work harder so he can get another one!!!!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Stopped by the indoor range today here in Raleigh,( skipping out of work ) and who did I run into, a bum, no-working,X shooting, 3Dshooter. 3D had to range keep the lights off so no one would see him. 3D, I wont tell anyone.:wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey LoneEagle, I ain't worried about Prag and his little motion pictures (that's what people his age call them). I am enjoying the heck out of my early short-term retirement. My wife hates the fact that she has to work full time while I shoot archery full time. The only problem is that I don't seem to be getting any better, even with all the practice.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey LoneEagle, I ain't worried about Prag and his little motion pictures (that's what people his age call them). I am enjoying the heck out of my early short-term retirement. My wife hates the fact that she has to work full time while I shoot archery full time. The only problem is that I don't seem to be getting any better, even with all the practice.


GET A FREAKIN JOB! :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> GET A FREAKIN JOB! :wink:


Bumb


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

yes he is....lol


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

3D I can remember get laid off every year just before hunting season. Near brought me to tears  Just keep plugging away from what I've been reading how much better do ya'll need to be :darkbeer:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

If I start making money from archery, then I won't have to get a REAL job!! Since I don't see that happening in my crystal ball, I think I will continue looking for a job.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Enjoy*



3dshooter80 said:


> Hey LoneEagle, I ain't worried about Prag and his little motion pictures (that's what people his age call them). I am enjoying the heck out of my early short-term retirement. My wife hates the fact that she has to work full time while I shoot archery full time. The only problem is that I don't seem to be getting any better, even with all the practice.


I'm sure it is hard on your wife. Enjoy all your free time and keeping shooting plenty of archery:wink: You have to eventually improve

I broke my foot 3 yrs ago and was out of work for 3 months. Got a little taste of early retirement too. I was lovin' it However the bills keep coming Had to go back to work. I enjoy my job though.

Good luck on your job search.


----------

